# Oto - Eggs?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Short story long, I had 2 otos for the longest time, then one of them passed. The remaining oto mostly just sulked in the corner since then. About a week ago I got a couple more otos, and since then the original oto has been much happier, I see her swimming around the tank with the other two.

Today, she (?) was sitting on the bottom, and I noticed what might possibly be eggs inside her?









Are they eggs? If so, does anyone know what sort of conditions otos like for laying eggs? 
Not that I have any hope of saving the eggs, I just don't want her to become egg bound.
The oto that died looked big and fat right before it died, and someone suggested it might be pregnant. I'd feel really bad if this one died too


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

tough to tell from that angle. do you have a picture of your oto with its belly up against the glass?

i had posted a video of my otos spawning, but i guess with the crash... i'll post it again. plus i took another video 2 nights ago.

not 100% sure about the conditions. i know that my panda corys like to spawn in the cooler months and after water changes with cooler water. with otos it seems like they prefer the warmer weather in spring and fall for spawning.

my female otos are also alot bigger than the males. almost twice the size difference. and there's a distinctive belly bulge. males are more streamlined.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't got a pic with her against the glass. I'll keep an eye out and see if I can catch her hanging out over there. The tank is definitely on the warmer side. With the warmer temperature outside, the water has snuck up to about 81F.


----------

